# Die haupstadt Gnomeregan



## wowfighter (30. August 2009)

Huhu,

Was sagt ihr dazu das Gnomeregan wieder zurück erobert wurde und von den Gnomen und Zwergen aufgebaut werden?

Ich peröhnlich finde es sehr toll  Gnomeregan wieder als Hauptstadt der Allianz zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein hoch auf die Technologie der Gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (30. August 2009)

finde gnomeregan gut wie es ist. besetzt von diesen gnollen und SCHWARZEN gnomen!


----------



## Sinfallon (30. August 2009)

Lol? Wusste gar net, dass es zurückerobert wurde Oo Wurd jedenfalls nicht gesagt meines Wissens...

Ich lass mich mit Quellen-Belegen aber gerne aufklären^^


----------



## MoonFrost (30. August 2009)

es kommt auch nich zurück. das war doch nur n witz von mmo...


----------



## Dexter2000 (30. August 2009)

die Gnome erobern es züruck ja es wird dann ne hauptstadt weil eine verschwindet


----------



## wowfighter (30. August 2009)

Ein witz von MMo?

meines wissens  ist es bekanntgegeben


----------



## baumthekaito (30. August 2009)

was bekommen die goblins eigentlich als capital city?


----------



## MoonFrost (30. August 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Ein witz von MMo?
> 
> meines wissens  ist es bekanntgegeben



nö das war nur ne vermutung und n witz. Wenn ich mich wirklich täusche pls linkt mal den bluepost. ThX

Und welche hauptstadt soll bitte verschwinden? dazu auch bitte n link zum bluepost


----------



## Kaltunk (30. August 2009)

Die Goblins werden sicherlich im Startgebiet oder das nächste Levelgebiet ihre Hauptstadt sehen drüfen. Die Worgen kriegen ja Gilneas.. die dunkle Stadt mit dunklen Gassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinfallon (30. August 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Die Worgen kriegen ja Gilneas.. die dunkle Stadt mit dunklen Gassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gilneas ist kein Stadt! Gilneas ist ein Gebiet, genauer gesagt das Startgebiet der Worgen. Die Stadt die "verschwindet soll wohl Orgrimmar sein, nur erstmal ist es eine Hordenstadt und zweitens wird Orgrimmar an einem anderen Ort wieder aufgebaut...


----------



## Drynwin (30. August 2009)

Wenn die Gnome ne Hauptstadt bekommen dann /vote 4 Trollhauptstadt!


----------



## The-Dragon (30. August 2009)

Weder die Goblins noch die Worgen werden eine eigene Hauptstadt haben.
Die Heimat der Goblins, Kezam, ist vom Cataclysm verwüstet, darum flüchten und stranden sie ja auch, um sich schließlich der Horde anzuschließen, nachdem die Allianz sie angegriffen hat. Und Gilneas ist vom Bürgerkrieg verwüstet, das wird ein zukünftiges PvP-Schlachtfeld. Und 4 Hauptstädte bei 6 Rassen ist doch etwas zu wenig.

Außerdem arbeiten die Gnome seit Classic daran, ihre Stadt zurückzuerobern. Und da mit Cataclysm die ganze Welt auf die aktuelle Zeit nach dem Fall des Lichkönigs gesetzt wird, werden sies doch wohl endlich mal geschafft haben. Soweit ich weiß, wurde auf der BlizzCon davon zwar nichts erwähnt, aber höchstwahrscheinlich wird es so werden. Die Frage ist nur, was passiert auf Seiten der Horde? Die einstige Heimat der Trolle wurde zerstört, darum leben sie ja in OG mit den Orcs. Wenn nun aber Orgrimmar schwer beschädigt wird vom Cataclysm, wird es vielleicht auch für die Trolle Zeit, sich eine neue Heimat zu suchen und Platz für die Goblins zu machen.

Ach ja @Sinfallon: Gilneas heißen sowohl die Stadt als auch das angrenzende Gebiet. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Stadtstaat.
Orgrimmar wird weder zerstört, noch ändert es seine Lage. Sie wird vom Cataclysm nur stark beschädigt, worauf man sie dann mit Metall verstärkt wieder aufbaut, aber an demselben Ort. OG ehält auch eine direkte Verbindung nach Aszhara, welches für lvl 10-20 Goblins dienen wird. Es wird also keine der vorhandenen Städte verschwinden.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. August 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Gilneas ist kein Stadt! Gilneas ist ein Gebiet, genauer gesagt das Startgebiet der Worgen. Die Stadt die "verschwindet soll wohl Orgrimmar sein, nur erstmal ist es eine Hordenstadt und zweitens wird Orgrimmar an einem anderen Ort wieder aufgebaut...



Das ogg zerstört wird war n fake. Wenn du dir die screens von der b-con anguckst siehst du das es sogar noch größer wird. Dickere Wände, Wachtürme etc.


----------



## lord just (30. August 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Gilneas ist kein Stadt! Gilneas ist ein Gebiet, genauer gesagt das Startgebiet der Worgen. Die Stadt die "verschwindet soll wohl Orgrimmar sein, nur erstmal ist es eine Hordenstadt und zweitens wird Orgrimmar an einem anderen Ort wieder aufgebaut...




es wird keine der alten hauptstädte verschwinden.

orgrimmar wird zwar beschädigt, aber auch wieder an ort und stelle repariert. auch bekommen werder worgen noch goblins eine eigene hauptstadt. die goblins schließen sich den orks an und die worgen schließen sich den nachtelfen an und teilen sich mit denen die hauptstadt.

weiterhin wurde auf der blizzcon gesagt, dass die startgebiete der alten rassen unverändert bleiben (ausser durotar, wo sich orgrimmar ändert) und auch auf der karte, die man auf der blizzcon sehen konnte waren die gebiete grün makiert, was bedeutet, dass sich die gebiete optisch nicht verändern werden.

das mit der zerstörung orgrimmars und der rückeroberung von gnomeregan waren nix anderes als vermutungen. was mit gnomeregan passieren wird, weiß keiner so genau. weil dazu nix gesagt wurde. eine neue hauptstadt wird es aber wohl nicht werden, da es ja sonst zwei hauptstädte gleich nebeneinander geben würde (ist ja direkt neben eisenschmiede).

anbei noch ein ausschnitt der besagten karte, wo man viele der gebiete sehen kann (die in diesem thread betroffenen gebiete sind aber leider verdeckt).

hierbei gilt

blau: neues gebiet
grün: keine optischen veränderungen
gelb: geringe optische veränderungen (man erkennt das gebiet noch wieder)
rot: starke optische veränderungen (man erkennt das gebiet nicht mehr wieder)


----------



## imbaaapala (30. August 2009)

Die goblins schließen sich nicht den orcs an und die worgen nicht dne nachtelfen, die jeweiligen völker stellten nur die botschafter der horde bzw allianz. wäre auch unsinnig wenn die worgen einmal um ganz kalimdor schippern müssen um in ihre heimatstadt darnassus zukommen.


----------



## phipush1 (30. August 2009)

wehe gilneas kommt nicht als hauptstadt....
Naja vlt geht gnome auch kaputt,weil thermo. die stadt sprengt


----------



## Raz0rblador (30. August 2009)

Yes!!! Endlich ne neue Hauptstadt in der ich Stunden rumstehen kann und nichts machen werde^^


----------



## ach was solls. (30. August 2009)

noch ist nichts davon bestätigt aber ich würd wohl auch 5 h in gnomeregan gammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es muss ja flugtauglich gemacht werden :O


----------



## Crystania (30. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> noch ist nichts davon bestätigt aber ich würd wohl auch 5 h in gnomeregan gammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Willst du den Berg aufreissen? ^^


----------



## Slythôreas (30. August 2009)

*hust* es könnte ja auch sein, das eisenschmiede um gnomeregan erweitert wird... sozusagn zu ner voll fettn city wird xDD najo is nur spekulation meinerseits ^^ das gleiche müsst dann halt auch auf horde seite passiern, z.b. in og ein trollviertl oder son crap... *hust* ^^


----------



## Nightroad (30. August 2009)

na das wäre es 

If und gnome
werden zu UNDERGROUND stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in gnome entsteht der disko bezirk   wo auch drogen verkauft werden usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 die allianz besiegt späterhin die horde weil alle   mojo und sonstiges zeug süchtig geworden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamman (30. August 2009)

also ich worgen weiß ich nich wo die ihre Hauptstadt haben kann ja sein dass sie zu den menschen gehen...aber wie gesagt ka
aber goblins haben anscheinend eine 
des hab ich irwo gelesen auf jeden fall
aber obs ne sichere quelle is ka
und gnomeregan hmmm... kann sein aber die ini is dann weg 
dm auch und burg schattenfang auch was für low inis gibts dann noch bitte?


----------



## Slythôreas (30. August 2009)

*hust* jo das mit den drogen wär ne idee ^^ xDD


----------



## exodit (30. August 2009)

endlich keine gnome mehr in ironforge!


----------



## Slythôreas (30. August 2009)

Shamman schrieb:


> dm auch und burg schattenfang auch was für low inis gibts dann noch bitte?



Weiß ja nich woher du die Info hast die sind noch da nur gibbet jetz zusätzlich en heroischen Modus dafür


----------



## Huntermoon (30. August 2009)

Vieleicht bauen die Gnome ja Ihre Hauptstadt im Meer vor Dun-Morog auf?^^
---------------

BTW: Vieleicht wird ja Ogrimar so Erweitert , das es n bisl wie Shatt is, ich meine Aszarah(oder wies geschrieben wird) wird ja lvl 10-20 Zone der Goblins, so das Trolle, Orks und Goblins alle n Viertel kriegen und OG gleichzeitig ne art "Flaschenhals" zwischen Durotar und Aszahra wird...

____________________

EDIT:
mir is grad bei WOW-Wiki diese KArte aufgefallen, bei der man sieht, wo die neuen Gebiete sind...
Stuzig gemacht hatt mich, das "Deathwing Scar" (warscheinlich der Ort, wo DW raus gekommen ist) fast dierekt bei SW liegt...

Achja, und hatt jemand ne bessere Version von der Karte, die Lord Just gepostet hatt?


----------



## Logie (30. August 2009)

Shamman schrieb:


> also ich worgen weiß ich nich wo die ihre Hauptstadt haben kann ja sein dass sie zu den menschen gehen...aber wie gesagt ka
> aber goblins haben anscheinend eine
> des hab ich irwo gelesen auf jeden fall
> aber obs ne sichere quelle is ka
> ...




Hallo,

Die Hauptstadt der Goblins heist doch Undermine oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Þunraz (30. August 2009)

Gnomeregan ist eigentlich schon zurückerobert.
Der Boss wurde gelegt und die Lepragnome wurden besiegt.
Nur wären 2Hauptstädte in einem Gebiet irgendwie sinnlos.

Was Goblins und Worgen betrifft:

Worgen können ihre eigene Hauptstadt kriegen da sie ein eigenes Volk sind und einfach nicht zu Sturmwind gehören.
Die Stadt hieße Gilneas und das Gebiet könnte man genauso nennen.

Goblins haben eine Hauptstadt namens Untermine. Ob sie diese noch haben ist fragwürdig, wäre aber sinnvoll sie als Handelshauptstadt der Horde einzuführen, da OG eine Baustelle sein wird. Man könnte auch beispielsweise ein lvl 82 Dungeon daraus machen ähnlich wie Gnomeregan in Classic.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Huntermoon (30. August 2009)

Þunraz schrieb:


> Worgen können ihre eigene Hauptstadt kriegen da sie ein eigenes Volk sind und einfach nicht zu Sturmwind gehören.
> Die Stadt hieße Gilneas und das Gebiet könnte man genauso nennen.


Nö, Gilneas wird zum PvP-Gebiet...


----------



## Shamman (30. August 2009)

also wegen dm heroe und burg shadowfang heroe ka wie des läuft
bei gnomeregan ka
genauso wie bei worgen
aber bei den goblins mein ich nich undermine (mit Kezan vllt zerstört)
sondern LORENHALL
http://wowsource.4players.de/rassen-goblins.php
aber wie gesagt weiß nich genau
es steht auch da dass worgen keine schurken haben obwohls so ist naja aber da is der link!


----------



## Haszor (30. August 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu das Gnomeregan wieder zurück erobert wurde und von den Gnomen und Zwergen aufgebaut werden?
> 
> ...




Tja, nachdem sich viele Spieler durchgequält haben ist das das mindeste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (30. August 2009)

sollte Gnomeregan echt wieder eine Hauptstadt für Gnome werden fällt die Ini weg.
ich möchte e nie die Ini Gnomerega.Aber als Hauptstadt hat sie sicher mehr erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (30. August 2009)

Tja abwarten und Tee trinken ^^
wäre ja unfair dem gnomischen allys ne stadt zu geben dann heulen die hordlischen trolle ;(


----------



## Kersyl (30. August 2009)

Cool, Fakten von denen ich nichts wusste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, Also dass Gnomeregan zurück erobert wird, fände ich gut, ABER dann sollte die Exodar auch fertig gemacht werden... das wird komplett außer acht gelassen...Und dass fällt mir als Hordler auf! 
Schämt euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein mal ehrlich, ich glaube nicht dass sie eine low instanz Weg machen, 2 Hauptstädte in einem Gebiet? ich denke eher dass sich sowohl trolle als auch Gnome woanders niederlassen...
Worgen werden untertauchen in stormwind,(nur die Nachtelfen wissen davon, der rest ist zu naiv, Siehe lady ony 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)und die goblins sich nach og aufmachen.
Die trolle machen platz, og wird ausgebaut und die Gnome werden eigenständig.
Die Draenei, die niemanden interessieren, reparieren ihr Schiff und machen eine hpbsche Pinke Stadt Daraus und die Orks Meiden dann wohl in Zukunft Magnetische Gegenstände, Und werden Den Handel mit genannten waren wohl Bei den Goblins unterbinden.

P.S: ich freu michauf die Witze/flirt sprüche der goblins/worgen
Goblin:Es gibt nur eins das mir mehr bedeutet als du, Und dies befindet sich sicher in meinem safe
Worgen: Wisst ihr was das nervigste an diesem Fluch ist? Die Flöhe!

Oder sowas halt^^


----------



## Skyweaver (30. August 2009)

hm ich würde es sehr interesant finden wenn die gnome gnomeregan wieder hätten, is doch egal ob es in dun morogh liegt oder nicht, ich denke auch das die worgen in gilneas ihre hauptstadt haben werden auch wenn ich da meine zweifel habe wegen der schlacht um gilneas als bg, naja wie es wird liegt in den sternen und ich glaube blizz ist auch noch am überlegen.

Zu der Karte die gepostet worden ist, muss ich sagen: echt schade das zu viel grün geblieben ist. Hoffe das ist keine entgültige karte. Ich könnte mir allerdings gut vorstellen, das teldrassil, mondlichtung und silithus sowie die gebiete der bc rassen keine veränderung abbekommen, weil die soweit abseits liegen, aber LORDAERON?!? Ausgerechnet das hatt fast keinen krümel Veränderung bekommen, auser gilneas und die östlichen pestländer (korrigiert mich wenns noch ein gebiet war) ist damit ja GARNIX passiert, das ist für mich zur zeit die größte enttäuschung, aber den rest find ich geil also bisher immer noch meine lieblings erweiterung. Würde mich aber auch freuen wenn die trolle auch wieder eine hauptstadt bekommen würden wenn die gnome gnomeregan erobern sollten und wenn die worgen doch eine hauptstadt haben sollten dann könnten ja die goblins in azshara New Undermine bauen. Azschara bekommt ja eh viele Minenschächte hab ich gehört.

mfg


----------



## Artemos (30. August 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Nö, Gilneas wird zum PvP-Gebiet...



Nein das ist Tol Barad eine Insel südlich von Gilneas.

Und weil hier jeder 2te schreibt Og ist ne Baustelle etc.

JA Orgrimmar wird zerstört!!
un NEIN es bleibt kein Trümmerhaufen sondern wird sofort wieder aufgebaut, beim Einloggen steht plötzlich ne neue Stadt da...

Mfg Arte


----------



## Irtan (30. August 2009)

Player vs. Player

    * *Battle of Gilneas will be a new battleground where the objective is to control the city by controlling as many districts as possible.
    * Tol'barad will be a new PvP zone and will also be the most important daily quest hub. Just like Wintergrasp a battle will happen every few hours and the winning side will get access to the Tol'barad Prison and extra daily quests, the really profitable ones.*
    * Rated battlegrounds will be added to the game and should get you the same rewards as Arenas.
    * New arena maps will be added.





Tol'barad

    * Tol'barad is a mix of Lake Wintergrasp and the Isle of Quel'danas.
    * Every x hours the Daily Quests of the zone will shutdown and players will fight to capture the control points, the first team to get all of them wins.
    * The winning team gets access to better daily quests rewarding more gold/better items. 





New Races - Goblins

    * Goblins are a technological race from Kezan, their society is broken up into trade cartels run by trade princes. They are new factions and not the ones you can already see in game.
    * T*he Cataclysm hit Kezan really hard and it's possibly destroyed. The goblins are now refugees on the Lost Isles.*
    * As a goblin you start as a neutral cartel and eventually join the horde as you progress through the questlines.
    * Racial - Best Deals Anywhere - Always receive the best discount regardless of faction.
    * Racial - Pack Hobgoblin - Calls your personal servant allowing you bank access for 1 minute. 30 mins cooldown.
    * Racial - Better Living Through Chemistry - Alchemy skill increased by 15.
    * Racial - Rocket Barrage - Launches your belt rockets an an enemy, dealing fire damage. 2 min cooldown.
    * Racial - Rocket Jump - Activates your rocket belt to jump forward. 2 min cooldown.
    * Racial - Time is Money - 1% increased attack and casting speed. 





Old World

    * We all left a little part of ourselves in Northrend and the old world will be much darker than it was to make heroism and brotherhood more meaningful like Warcraft should be.
    * Every zones will be revamped with new quests, items, and art. The old world will be a brand new experience and you won't have to deal with the annoying agility/spirit quest rewards anymore.
    * Azeroth is now flyable. Pretty much all the zones will be changed to some extent, some of them like Elwynn Forest won't change too much but others like The Barrens will be sundered in two by Deathwing.
    * The Wailing Caverns are now a lush and verdant Area.
    * Desolace now has a lot more waters and a lot of plants can be seen in the screenshots.
    * *The Horde finally conquered Southshore.* (Gesprächsstoff)
    * Auberdine was destroyed and the night elves have set up a new camp north of it. Garrosh wants to expand the horde and has built a fortified camp at the south of the zone.
    * Stonetalon has been cleaned by the Goblins, Azshara will be the new Goblin zone, and are using quarries in the mountains of Azshara to build their town.
    * *Apparently Orgrimmar will be rebuilt and reinforced with steel, it now looks a lot like Garrosh strongholds...*
    * Undercity has been redesigned to be flyable, it now looks much more impressive from the outside. 

Quelle: http://mmo.champion.com  (und alles nach dem Cataclysm reveal auf der BlizzCon 09)


Ganz einfach, es wird *KEINE* neue Hauptstadt mit Cataclysm geben, Gilneas = Battleground   Undermine = Kaputt (eventuell mit einem content patch ein Raid oder ein neues BG oder doch Kaputt) wegen Cataclysm.

Alle fragen beantwortet, danke ich brauch meinen Kaffee >.>


----------



## Maghar (30. August 2009)

mmmh okay  aber ich hätte da noch ne idee bezüglich der gnome.
es könnte doch sein dass die gnome mithilfe der zwerge über Eisenschmiede aber im gleichen berg (also eine etagge höher) sich ihr eigenes grösseres refugium aufbauen udn somit auch eisenschmiede wesentlich flugtauglicher machen.  wär doch ne möglichkeit oder?  vllt wird dann auch diese rollbahn oben im gebirge richtig eingebaut. und vllt bekommt der greifenmeister daoben auchn zweck damit ^.~


----------



## Shamman (31. August 2009)

Also ich denk es wird eine Hauptstadt für die goblins geben und zwar Lorenhall
wahrscheinlich eine Stadt in Ashzara und zwar am meer dort wo sie dann ankommen nach Lost Isles


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> nö das war nur ne vermutung und n witz. Wenn ich mich wirklich täusche pls linkt mal den bluepost. ThX
> 
> Und welche hauptstadt soll bitte verschwinden? dazu auch bitte n link zum bluepost




Ich wäre für SW, IF, Exodar und Darnassus ^^

Ergo alles wegpatchen wo Allianz draufsteht *husthust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also Gnomregan stell ich mir lustig als Hauptstadt der Allianz vor. Ich finde die Ini richtig schön und wäre der perfekte Innenberater für Blizzard wie Gnom aussehen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (31. August 2009)

Shamman schrieb:


> also ich worgen weiß ich nich wo die ihre Hauptstadt haben kann ja sein dass sie zu den menschen gehen...aber wie gesagt ka






Shamman schrieb:


> also wegen dm heroe und burg shadowfang heroe ka wie des läuft



Ach du meine Güte. Und so eine Wortgrütze müssen wir uns jeden Tag durchlesen....furchtbar.


----------



## Shamman (31. August 2009)

ich hab nur meine meinung hier rein geschrieben zum thema und dazu wusst ich halt nix 
man ey ganz ehrlich solche leute die einfach nie ruhig sein können und einen mal was sagen lassen können und immer ihre kommentare dazu geben müssen
...-.-
ich denk du weißt auch nich sicher was die worgen als hauptstadt und mit dm heroe usw passiert!?
also lass mich meins schreiben und mich meins-.-
wenn die rechtschreibung meinst
mein gott des passiert halt wenn man schnell schreibt


----------



## Tibu (31. August 2009)

Wie schon ein Stückchen vor mir gepostet wurde, wird es die Stadt von Gilneas als Schlachtfeld geben, neben dem neuen Tausendwinter namens Tol'Barad.

Abgesehen davon wird, zumindest in den Anfangsstufen der Worgen, Gilneas ein normal bespielbares Gebiet fernab von einem BG sein. Das sich im ganzen Gebiet später die Dinge dank den Verlassenen und Phasing ändern, ist was anderes. So gesehen ist Gilneas zumindest in den Stufen 1-15 die Worgenhauptstadt (was sie all die Jahre sowieso war, warum sollte sich das ändern?).

Und ob die Goblins von Kezan es sich in Azshara so gemütlich machen und sich da ne neue Stadt errichten, bleibt abzuwarten(evtl Phasenweise wie damals die Eroberung von Quel'Danas).


Zu Gnomeregan persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass es eigl recht lustig wäre. Ich könnt mir entweder eine neu aufgebaute Stadt vorstellen, oder aber eine HdZ-Ini, damit man die Stadt mal vor den Troggs gesehen hat. So frei nach dem Motto 'beschützt die Gnome auf ihrem Rückzug und vernichtet dabei soviele Troggs, Dunkeleisenzwerge und verräterische Gnome wie nur möglich.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. September 2009)

Shamman schrieb:


> wenn die rechtschreibung meinst
> mein gott des passiert halt wenn man schnell schreibt



Das passiert halt?

Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wirklich nicht. Ich mache mir die Mühe, und lese mir jeden meiner Posts vor dem Versenden einmal durch. Warum ich das mache? Aus Höflichkeit. 

Jeder hier möchte, dass seine Kommentare gelesen werden, und dafür sollte man auch eine Kleinigkeit "tun". Dies ist das Mindeste. Deine Einstellung finde ich egoistisch, anmaßend und frech.


----------



## Sidious75 (1. September 2009)

wenn jemand ne bessere map hat.  wie die weiter oben gepostete bitte sagen.   bin dankbar dasswenigstens teldrassil    unverändert blieb  aber sonst trifft es kalimdor mit voller höärte und auch froh das sich am blutelfen startgebiet  auch nix ändert. das gelbe gebiet südlich davon sind die  östlichen   pestländer und die könnens   von mir aus ganz verschrotten  össi pestländer sind eh schon schrott^^


----------



## Shamman (1. September 2009)

@ -scytale-
ganz ehrlich ich hab besseres zu tun als mich mit einem in einem forum zustreiten
denn in einem forum geht es darum mal seine meinung anderen zusagen zu dem jeweiligen thema!
und wenn ich mal n paar fehler mach ist das nich schlimm denn ich hab mich halt verschrieben und ich denke des is jedem mal passiert 
menschen machen halt fehler
und ich denk anderes ist wichtiger als in einem forum zu sein und mit einem typen wegen paar rechtschreibfehlern zu streiten
es gibt vieles was man machen kann
@ sidious
bei den pestländern bin ich mit dir einer meinung ich mochte die noch nie^^
ach und kein startgebiet ist betroffen(also soweit ich weiß^^)


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. September 2009)

wär eigentlich ganz cool, gnomeregan als hauptstadt...aber es kann ja nich angehen das die ini einfach gestrichen wird^^


----------



## abe15 (1. September 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Gilneas ist kein Stadt! Gilneas ist ein Gebiet, genauer gesagt das Startgebiet der Worgen. Die Stadt die "verschwindet soll wohl Orgrimmar sein, nur erstmal ist es eine Hordenstadt und zweitens wird Orgrimmar an einem anderen Ort wieder aufgebaut...



So ein Schwachsinn.... Orgrimmar wird schwer beschädigt und wieder aufgebaut, sowie mit Dunkeleisen verstärkt. Der Berg dahinter verschwindet und es gibt einen offenen Weg nach Azhara, welches ein neues 10-20 Gebiet wird.


----------



## Fenrieyr (1. September 2009)

also ich als gnom freue mich persönlich das gnomregan wiederzurück erobert worden wird/ist.


----------



## SeelenGeist (1. September 2009)

Fenrieyr schrieb:


> also ich als gnom freue mich persönlich das gnomregan wiederzurück erobert worden wird/ist.


Schon nett.. aber dann gibt es ja kein Gleichberechtigung, oder nicht?
Wir bekommen eine "alt-neue" Hauptstadt, sogesehen wandert sie nur. Also mit einer sind wir dann weniger :/

Ich sage ja nur: Troll-Hauptstadt inc? Wäre schon was geiles.. Ich vermisse einfach diese Trollstädte, aber bitte mal verbündet.
Die meisten sehen so geil aus -> wenn sie mal verbündet wären würde ein geiles Feeling enstehen als Troll ^^


----------



## ch.b. (1. September 2009)

WAS?? orgrimma bekommt noch nen eingang durch den sich die allys dann unbemerkt von der an der bank stehenden high lvl meute reinschleichen können?! 
langsam glaub ich die von blizzard spielen allianz!


----------



## Alirev (2. September 2009)

ch.b. schrieb:


> WAS?? orgrimma bekommt noch nen eingang durch den sich die allys dann unbemerkt von der an der bank stehenden high lvl meute reinschleichen können?!
> langsam glaub ich die von blizzard spielen allianz!




löl is doch egal obs n neuen eingang gibt. die ganzen allis werden eh per flugmount direkt vor dem anführer der orcs landen und den tot hauen (wer jetzt mit man kann net über horde städten fliegen als alli kommt, dann fliegt man halt ganz hoch drüber genau dort wo der is und dann einfach runter. wenn man abgemountet wird is man direkt vorm haus des chefs)


----------



## papaguede (3. September 2009)

Also zu den Hauptstädten meine ich...

1. freut es mich, dass mit der Flugfähigkeit für Azeroth viele überarbeitet werden müssen, zum Beispiel Undercity, aber auch Burg Stormwind kann dann ja wohl kaum dieser hässliche Klotz mit vier Türmen drauf bleiben. Außerdem kann Blizz uns dann wohl kaum weiterhin mit der Kathedrale von Stormwind bescheißen. Mal erhleich, dass fällt auch kaum auf, dass die von außerhalb ihres Bezirks ca. viermal so groß ist, wie wenn man dann davor steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. bin ich dafür, dass Darnassus entweder einen eigenen Hochgeborenen- (die Erklärung für Nachtelfen Magier) Bezirk bekommt, oder noch viel besser, Teldrassil ganz durchbricht und in Dunkelküste einschlägt. (ich weiß, von den Karten lässt sich anderes ablesen, aber man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen!)


----------



## Sydies (3. September 2009)

zu viele vermutungen und gedanken um eine sache die nicht mal in der betaphase ist, lasst euch doch einfach überraschen!


----------



## SeelenGeist (3. September 2009)

Sydies schrieb:


> zu viele vermutungen und gedanken um eine sache die nicht mal in der betaphase ist, lasst euch doch einfach überraschen!


Ein Foren dient zur Disskusion von Themen, in diesem Fall eine Spekulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist doch nicht verkehrt mal zu tippen was kommen könnte bzw. passieren wird.
Ich finde einige Antworten schon interessant und es könnte wahrscheinlich sogar stimmen. ^^


----------



## Topfkopf (4. September 2009)

mal wieder ein lustiger Thread zu einem gerücht das nicht offiziell belegt ist^^
aber egal.



Tibu schrieb:


> Zu Gnomeregan persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass es eigl recht lustig wäre. Ich könnt mir entweder eine neu aufgebaute Stadt vorstellen, oder aber eine HdZ-Ini, damit man die Stadt mal vor den Troggs gesehen hat. So frei nach dem Motto 'beschützt die Gnome auf ihrem Rückzug und vernichtet dabei soviele Troggs, Dunkeleisenzwerge und verräterische Gnome wie nur möglich.



Sowas fände ich auch nicht schlecht, als 80er Hero zum beispiel.

Aber Gnome als Hauptstadt...naja, an sich nicht schlecht, kann man an die Tiefenbahn anschließen (/vote for Tiefenbahn station für nachtelfen und Draenei), viel Platz is auch. Und alle die meinen das wäre viel zu groß, bei der rückeroberung könnte ja was einstürzen oder so^^ Also ich bin da für alles offen^^


----------



## Vrocas (4. September 2009)

Die Worgen/ Goblins werden keine eigene hauptstadt bekommen.
Wie stellt ihr euch das mit Gilneas vor??
Überlegt doch mal was dann mit UC passieren würde. Das wäre ja dann ein opfer von massenraids der Allianz xP


----------



## Zurrak (4. September 2009)

Hier, ich hab gehört, das Tine Wittler mit Cataclysm kommt und in Orgrimmar ne neue Folge "Einsatz in vier Wänden" dreht. Gibts da schon ne bestätigung?


----------



## Irtan (4. September 2009)

Irtan schrieb:


> Player vs. Player
> 
> * *Battle of Gilneas will be a new battleground where the objective is to control the city by controlling as many districts as possible.
> * Tol'barad will be a new PvP zone and will also be the most important daily quest hub. Just like Wintergrasp a battle will happen every few hours and the winning side will get access to the Tol'barad Prison and extra daily quests, the really profitable ones.*
> ...



Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich mich mal selbst quote. <.<


----------



## Tezja (4. September 2009)

is nur die frage wie viele hier englisch können ^^ wird kaum einer gelesen, geschweige den verstanden haben


----------



## The-Dragon (4. September 2009)

Och nein, oder? Dann sieht Orgrimmar nachher so aus wie die Exodar, Augenkrebs inc! 
/ironie off

Naja, bis jetzt gibts leider noch keine offizielle Aussage zu Gnomeregan. Aber hinter  der Ini is ja auch noch viel Platz. Da könnten doch die Gnome beispielsweise ein neues, eigenes Startgebiet kriegen und von da aus dann nach Dun Morogh kommen, wo sie dann Zugang zu ihrer eigenen Hauptstadt haben. Ebenso wie alle anderen Rassen. Und in Durotar gibt es doch diese kleine Inselgruppe, mit Trollruinen drauf. Da könnten sich die Trolle eine neue Hauptstadt aufbauen und ein eigenes Startgebiet kriegen. Somit hätten auch diese beiden Rassen was Eigenes. 

Okay okay, nichts deutet darauf hin, aber man darf ja wohl noch träumen dürfen. Und ich persönlich fände es wirklich toll, wenn auch diese beiden Rassen eine eigene Hauptstadt und ein eigenes Startgebiet kriegen, zumindest für lvl 1-6, dann gehts eben in Dun Morogh bzw. Durotar weiter.

Jedenfalls bleibt der Punkt mit der Gleichberechtigung: Sollten die Gnome was Eigenes kriegen, dann müssen auch die Trolle was Eigenes kriegen. Und wenn nicht mit Cataclysm dann vielleicht später?


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (4. September 2009)

also ich fände es ja am besten wenn es so wäre:

bevor man nicht in gnomeregan war (ini), kommt man nicht in die hauptstadt. (und gnomeregan.. naja ist nicht so die schwerste ini^^)

nachdem man gnomeregan "geschafft" hat, kann man die hauptstadt betreten.

falls man jedoch trotzdem noch in die ini will, geht man hdz und kommt von dort aus in die ini. =) (dazu auch gleich ne heroic version, die keiner besucht, weil gnomeregan eine kack-ini ist^^)


----------



## Garvalass123 (10. Oktober 2009)

Super,haben die Hordis wieder was neues zum Kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (10. Oktober 2009)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> also ich fände es ja am besten wenn es so wäre:
> 
> bevor man nicht in gnomeregan war (ini), kommt man nicht in die hauptstadt. (und gnomeregan.. naja ist nicht so die schwerste ini^^)
> 
> ...


Bitte, erstmal auf ~80 sein und dann die Ini anpassen mit dem Level,
was bringt es eine Ini zu befreien, wenn man größtenteils an die Mobs nur vorbeiläuft?

Eine komplette Säuberung und mit entsprechendem Level, das wäre gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (10. Oktober 2009)

naja es wurde ja jetzt bekannt gegeben das Goblins tatsächlich eine neue Hauptstadt in Azshara aufbauen.Verschwiegen wurde nur die Allianzhauptstadt.Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Teradas (10. Oktober 2009)

Gnomeregan wäre ehrlich mal eine Hauptstadt,neben IF,in der ich Stundenlang gammeln würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Oktober 2009)

Drynwin schrieb:


> Wenn die Gnome ne Hauptstadt bekommen dann /vote 4 Trollhauptstadt!



Ja ich stell mir die echoinseln neben senjin da vor, wo dann ganz viele baumhäuser und brücken usw sind, oda sogar automatische floße^^ :O


----------



## Nimroth22 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es toll finden wenn mein mächtiger Mage endlich wieder heim nach Gnomeragan könnte . Hoffentlich kommt das so .


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Oktober 2009)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Ich würde es toll finden wenn mein mächtiger Mage endlich wieder heim nach Gnomeragan könnte . Hoffentlich kommt das so .




Ally, Gnöm und mächtig in einem satz, Hallö? Geht net?


----------



## Turismo (10. Oktober 2009)

Drynwin schrieb:


> Wenn die Gnome ne Hauptstadt bekommen dann /vote 4 Trollhauptstadt!



alter dein bild is schrecklich^^


----------



## Brokulus (15. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es toll wenn Gnomeregan dann auch als zurückerboert bespielbar sein wird. Ich meine, die sind ja jetzt schon nen paar Jährchen dabei und die Instanze ist gecleart, da wirds eigentlich Zeit,dass Gnomeregan zurückerobert ist.


----------



## Fuga89 (15. Januar 2010)

Also leute, die goblins bekommen eine hauptstadt, und zwar wurde das auch gesagt^^ und zwar undermine... die heissen nur die goblins von kezan weil so ihre insel hiess, die eben vom cataclysm zerstört wurde... desweiteren soll gilneas sowohl hauptstadt als auch battleground werden! ungefähr so wie die ruinen von lordaeron! man kommt nur durch ein portal auf das schlachtfeld..
Denn in etwaigen videos von der gamescon und der blizzcon war zusehen dass man in gilneas sogar quests annehmen kann... wäre ja nur zu doof wenn man gerade anfängt und mit stufe 10 schon eins von den hordlern auf die mütze bekommt.


----------



## Fuga89 (15. Januar 2010)

ok nehme das mit den goblinhauptstadt zurück, sie heisst lorenhall^^ nicht undermine
gesehen auf wow source^^


----------



## Krazel (15. Januar 2010)

Ne das würden sie schon aus dem grund nicht das 2Hauptstädte in 1 gebiet sind das wäre doch unsinn die versuchen doch immer alles schön zu verteilen damit wir möglichst schnell zu ner hauptstatd kommen


----------



## Shaila (15. Januar 2010)

Die Gnome MÜSSEN sterben!


----------



## Bader1 (16. Januar 2010)

Oh man, is jetzt schon solang her, dass die Blizzcon war und einige haben immer noch keine Ahnung.
Orgrimmar wird NICHT verschwinden sondern nur verstärkt, die Goblins bauen in Azahra ihre neue Hauptstadt auf, noch da zu werden die Inseln vor Azahra zu einem großen Hordezeichen umgeformt von den Goblins.


----------



## Zentoro (17. Januar 2010)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ZITAT(Drynwin @ 30.08.2009, 15:05) Wenn die Gnome ne Hauptstadt bekommen dann /vote 4 Trollhauptstadt!
> 
> Ja ich stell mir die echoinseln neben senjin da vor, wo dann ganz viele baumhäuser und brücken usw sind, oda sogar automatische floße^^ :O




Mit Sushi drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosstep (18. Januar 2010)

jo und an der ecke steht ein troll-hexer und dreht blutelfen schrumpfköpfe an...^^


----------



## Lonely-Frozen (18. Januar 2010)

Trotz der Ansicht einiger Vorredner würden mir folgende Punkt zu Gnomeregan einfallen, sollten die Gnome ihre Hauptstadt tatsächlich mal wieder zurückerobert haben...

-Die Instanz 'Gnomeregan' wäre noch komplett vorhanden, jedoch wären wären beide Instanzeingänge (die Ini hat ja 2, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere) gut von NPCs überwacht, vergleichbar mit der Ausgangssperre vor dem Verließ von Sturmwind. Aber bei solchen erfinderischen Wichten wie den Gnomen wär's auch durchaus denkbar, dass sie vor den Portalen einfach verschließbare Stahltore anbringen, die man auf Wunsch passieren kann.

-Als Hauptstadt gälte der gesamte Komplex außerhalb der Instanz, den man womöglich noch um paar weitere Tunneln&Hallen erweitern würde.

-Innerhalb der (High-Tech-)Hauptstadt befänden sich Transportmittel wie zB Laufbänder oder die Tunnel-Wagons

-Gnomeregan wäre der neue Knotenpunkt der Allianz zwischen den Hauptstädten (wie Ogrimmar), über dem neben Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede, auch noch die Exodar verbunden sei.

Das wären meine Ideen......


----------



## Poseidoom (18. Januar 2010)

Würds nit schlecht finden.
Ich finds auch extrem unlogisch, dass in Gnomeregan nur solche Mobs mit ca. Level 30 rumrennen, und die ganzen Npcs die zu der Spielbaren Gnomenfraktion gehören nichts unternehmen, man bedenke Mekkadril mit seinen 5500k Leben :-D


----------



## Bloodsaber (18. Januar 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> die Gnome erobern es züruck ja es wird dann ne hauptstadt weil eine verschwindet



neue hauptstadt aha....
eine alter verschwindet aha...

Quelle?

warum sollten sie eine neue haptstadt direkt neben na alten bauen .. eisenschmiede....
warum nich gleich unter uc noch ne stadt --> uc2 oder uuc

peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (20. Januar 2010)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Hier, ich hab gehört, das Tine Wittler mit Cataclysm kommt und in Orgrimmar ne neue Folge "Einsatz in vier Wänden" dreht. Gibts da schon ne bestätigung?



ja das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Doonna (21. Januar 2010)

Also, da die Hauptstädte beider Fraktionen wieder getrennt sind, könnte ich mir ein Gnomeregan als haupttstadt gut vorstellen


----------

